# The Gods Hate Us



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 5, 2004)

((OOC thread is here
RG thread is here))

It had been three long months of moving from town to city to town. In each of them, it had been impossible for you to remain for more than a few hours. The trouble wasn't with he people themselves, but the Clergy. To be more specific, the Gods themselves. And not one in particular. It seemed that nearly all of them had reasons for sending their messengers(and very dangerous and powerful ones at that many times) to keep your out of cities in which they were reveared. At least the Solar claiming to be sent by Pelor had simply told you to leave...though with an obvious threat on the end of if you didn't leave. Many others hadn't been so kind. Especially the group of Balors. Well, even though they were likely illusions at the time, at least one of them wasn't. And it had chased for a very long time. One had to wonder why Gruumsh was so worried about you, as if he'd not sent the Balor after you, you'd never have even known there was a large encampment of Orcs and goblinoids hiding near the foothills of the mountains in the north.

Teleportation magic had even been dangerous. More in the sense that it seemed like it was figured out where you were traveling to, and there was always at least something waiting there in ambush. Sometimes it was dangerous...other times, one couldn't help but chuckle. Obviously, the Kobold deity had assumed that a group of very terrified Kobolds would have been more threatened of you. On sight, they screamed and ran. Whatever had been done to annoy these Gods, things obviously weren't getting any better.

Except, there were no problems with The Four. Not once had you encountered an elemental creature bent on attacking you and driving you off. Never had the Clergy of any of the Four Guardians screamed at you as heretics. They simply regarded you with indifference...normal for strangers. This didn't mean all places were safe, as nearly every town had a temple to at least one of the Four, though they were never as large or as prominent as the temples to other more 'powerful' Gods.

Currently, it was midday in the more western lands. Late spring, the sun was warm across the hilled areas. Trees could be seen here and there, but there were no forests for a good distance. There was, however, a town not too far off. Following the road wasn't much of a problem, but following one into town was now a cause for caution. So camping outside town that night had seemed a good idea at the time. Of course, at that time it was assumed that the bugs wouldn't be nearly as bad as they became. Amazing how the minor annoyances would get to you at a time like this. From watching a few caravans and travelers along the road, you'd learned how to judge which Gods were more strongly revered in nearby towns. It was one of those things you had to learn in these times. From the looks of it, the nearby town was likely a bastion(literally) for worshipers of St. Cuthbert. He happened to be one of the most ardent Gods sending attacks against you. For good reason. It fit his personality. Or...so you had been told before he'd started trying to have you killed.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 5, 2004)

Toryn paces back and forth.  "St. Cuthbert's eh??" says the dwarf priest. "Guess we might as well move on to the next town.  There's no way we are getting into this one.  Any moment now some sort of blasted Angel, Archon, or some other servant of good will be on our asses."

He looks around at the rag-tag group with which he is travelling, "What in the name of the Protector are we going to do to overcome this?  Not only are the specific deities that each of us may have pissed off hating us, but other Gods with which we have no previous affiliation are coming down on us.  Any ideas on what to do?" Toryn then looks directly to the large undead-loving human, "Ruslan, I respect you for your intelligence among other things... Please..  Ohh please... what are we to do?"


----------



## Zerth (Nov 5, 2004)

*Baril*

_Fools! I'm surrounded by fools. For three months, I've been forced to travel with these, these, ...bah! there is no one word to describe them and I'm not giving them enough thought to make up anything more complex. Why are the Deities sending their lackeys at us with such ferocity? They never care about anything but themselves, so why suddenly bother with us?

_Baril was leaning casually against a tree, looking at the nearby road leading in the town of Cuthbert's followers. "You sound so worried, Toryn. Relax, you old grunt. What could possibly happen to make our situation any worse? Take it easy, anything they might send, we can always kill. Simple as that," the gypsy said grinning mischievously. But that was only acting, deep inside he was just as worried as the dwarf was. Maybe even more so.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 6, 2004)

Toryn scowls at the pompous human, "OK knife boy, When we have solars breatheing down our necks, you kill them as we flee." 

_"Children..."_ Toryn mumbles under his breath. 

"One of these days, your _confidence_ is going to get you killed kiddo!" he says as he grins at the gypsy.  "Sometimes it is best to walk on the side of caution...."

Looking around at the others, "So does anyone have any realistic ideas?"


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 6, 2004)

"We deserve all that we got," Lousin mumbled crouching next last night's fire. He uses the stick in his hand to stir the ashes.

"We can't run forever. We are bound to find some safehaven eventually.”Lou stands looking Toryn in the eyes and toward the town.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 6, 2004)

Oskar looks around at the others and says* "We need to find a powerful ally. Surely there must be one god who is not against us?"*


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 6, 2004)

You all arrrrre farrrrr too easily scared. Pabsit's croaky voice and strange rolling R's cut in from an upper branch in the tree that Baril leant against. I haven't had as much fun since the time I managed to anger the Cloud Giant royal family by gate-bashing their wedding! He chuckled and continued keeping watch about the skies above the party.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 6, 2004)

"The Protector still grants me my spells, therefore I believe he and possibly the other Guardians do not oppose nor do they have ill will toward us." The dwarf continues on, "The Guardian of the Western Watchtower would be the one closest to our proximity and is generally viewed as being the most helpful of the four if those seeking her assistance are willing to open their hearts and mind.  My Deity,The Protector, resides far to the North.  And as a devout follower of his I believe he may assist us.  However, we are dealing with the ill will of many deities and of greater rank, therefore  I am not so sure that the Elemental Guardians of the Watchtowers could or would be willing to assist a small group of mortals, considering all that could be at risk for them.  The Protector is not one to be quick to action either, so even if I, or we, appeal to him it could take some time for him to decide to assist.  Although once we get his assistance it would be an eternal thing.  He will not waver.  Bless him!" Toryn drops his head as if in prayer, mumbles a few incoherent words, and raises his head again to look at the others.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2004)

"The gods are jealous of their power, and seek to destroy those that weild it with more ambition than they.  They'll tire of blunting their swords on us eventually, or we'll strike back at them hard enough that they will never seek to bother us again," Ruslan says in a flat voice.  Igor, his thin servant, trails behind the black-clad necromancer, seemingly loaded down by a large backpack.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 6, 2004)

_The dwarrrrrf priest prrrrattles and our death-casterrr argues with him!_ 

Pabsit scowled in annoyance, the priest was well known for going on and on, and the caster, he was rarely any better. If it weren't for the fact that he knew he wouldn't have a hope of surviving without them, he'd have left them to their fates an age ago.

He yawned loudly and stretched, before hopping off of his perch without flair next to Igor. Dissapointed slightly by the lack of reaction from the servant he turns to Ruslan. You serrrrvant still doesn't jump, wizarrrrd. I wonderrrr if therrrre is purpose to him at all? Could we not have brought along an ape orrrr some such instead? At least we can eat those, should we find ourrrrselves in need. AND they prrrovide amusement should the moment seem dull.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2004)

"Igor provides more use than you at any given moment.  Did I tell you I rather fancy frog legs?" Ruslan says, eyeing Pabsit angrily.  Igor ignores everything, as usual.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 6, 2004)

The Grippli chuckles at Ruslan's comments and winks at him with a large glassy eye.. 

Then arrrre we enterrrring this ugly place, or arrrre we moving on? Sitting herrre makes us easy tarrrgets.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 6, 2004)

*Baril*

Baril just smirks as Toryn speaks about fighting Solars. _Quite contrary, it'll be YOU wearing them down and ME coming from the bushes to get the kill. Like always!_

"My confidence has never failed me. Why change anything, if it works?" the gypsy quipped. Then he was silent and listened as the others spoke.

"Hmph. We are hunted by the gods and you say, we should trust one of them? What makes you think your god would do anything to help us? Does he like you enough to oppose a legion of other gods? Or me? Or Mr. Bones over there?" Baril said pointing at Ruslan. "Yeah, that's what I call realistic," he added voice dripping with sarcasm.

"I say licking the boot of any god is the last thing we should do. The gods have never done anything for me. Look, what they're doing to all of us right now!"

Baril ignored the change of words between Ruslan and Pabsit. "Ruslan has a point. Let's strike back so hard, they leave us alone. Isn't Cuthbert the one most eagerly hounding us? That is his city. Why don't we make it an example, send a little message to those uptight fools?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2004)

"That I would like to do, but it must be done carefully.  These fools expect people to make frontal assaults.  We must be more cunning than that," Ruslan points out.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 6, 2004)

The dwarf steps toward the gypsy pointing his finger and sticking out his chest, "Look here sonny-boy, talking bad about my god is the equivalent of me telling you how unskilled you are as a fighter.  If you knew anything beyond how twirl those butter knives you carry around then you would realize that the Guardians of the Watchtowers are far different from the other gods.  But I do realize that, like most things, is beyond your realm of knowledge.  And as for the gods never doing anything for you... I'll remember that the next time you need or want healing or anything thing else from me.  As I am just a conduit of the Protector's power."

Toryn then turns his back to the dagger specialist and steps toward Ruslan, "Ruslan, How might you suggest we strike back at them?  We are fleeing from Balors and Solars, we alone do not have the firepower to take on top minions of the gods, let alone the gods themselves.  What kind of plan do you have up your sleeve? 

The dwarven priest then looks back over his shoulder at Baril and huffs, before turning to Oskar and saying in Dwarven, "What an arrogant ingrate he is."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2004)

"A clever one, what else?  I shall need to study some of their leaders, of course, or if that is not possible, than some of their lieutenants.  Once I know the strength of their power and will, I can capture their soul in a gem and take over their body, laying a path of dissention and doubt, and perhaps even doing a few selective murders as well.  It will seem as if the gods have turned against _them_," Ruslan says with a cruel twist of his mouth.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 6, 2004)

To Toryn, in dwarven:"He has his uses."

To everyone, in common: "So are we in agreement then? Strike at the town and capture one of the high priests for Ruslan?


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 6, 2004)

Standing next to the Necromancer, Lousin speaks up.

"Such a plan, though well thought out as always Ruslan, may be overly elaborate. We could always wait for night and sneak in. The real question is why every god seems to be aligned against us. It would seem a bit far fetched to believe at together we have offended all of the gods," turning toward the gypsy and cleric, he watches them go at it.

"Will killing the high priest really solve our problem?  I may not be an expert on the gods but I'm sure they don't need the priest to extract their will."


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 6, 2004)

_As always, the death-caster "has a plan". As always, it will take us a centurrrry to carry it out! Humans arrrre so frrrustrrating!_

Pabsit turned to Ruslan. Wizarrrrd, a fine plan as always, but we do not have time to rrrre-wrrrrrite historrry orrrr seduce the enemy with yourrrr love of undeath.   He pointed to the gates. Why don't we stand herrrre some morrrre? That way, we won't have to place ourrrselves in the hands of the verrry Gods who hunt us? I say we just enter the town thrrrough the frrrront gate. I do not like sneaking orrrrr plotting. The last part was a lie, he loved sneaking. Catching opponents unawares was his favourtie tactic. 

Pabsit was fast becoming bored with all this waiting about.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 6, 2004)

*Baril*

Baril takes a step back as the dwarf comes pointing at him, but he's still just smiling as Toryn's anger grows. He enjoyed getting under someone's skin. Enough not to care about any insults the dwarf threw at him.

"Ha! Ha! Why do you think I wanted to 'disrespect' your god in particular? I despise all of them, that shouldn't come as surprise to you, dwarf, with all the time we regrettably have had to spend together. It is my right to choose my opinions, isn't it, so save your big speeches to someone, who actually cares. Your god doesn't get any special treatment from me." 

The smile disappeared from Baril's face. "If you stayed calm for once and listened, what people are saying, you'd realized, what I meant. True, I know next to nothing about your god - or any other - but with all the power and glory, that is still just one god. We are facing many deities. In your foolish burst of anger you never answered my question: why would your god aid a group of mere mortals and risk angering a host of other gods? Answer that, and I might just change my mind about the usefulness of your god in fixing our little problem."

He loses interest in Toryn for now and looks at the rest of the party. "Well, like I said, I don't know much about the gods or their servants. Just tell me, who I have to kill. As far as going inside the city - I don't care how *we* are going to do it - *I* can stay out of sight in any case."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

*Ruslan Bonescriber, male human Necromancer 17*

"We don't need to 'seduce them with my love of undeath,' Pasbit.  We only need to make it seem as if they have a traitor in their own ranks.  If we do not have time for subtlety, then I can simple cause a little terror within their walls, and then they will be far more disorganized when they come to harass us, if they dare at all," Ruslan points out forcefully.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 7, 2004)

And I'm offerrring that yourrr plan will take farrr too long. We need to move now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

"A few days is too long, little froggie?  Have you no guts?" Ruslan taunts.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 7, 2004)

"Personally I do not think the killing of innocent people is necessary.  Just be the gods want to kill us does not justify us killing people randomly," says Toryn.

"And to answer you," he says as he turns back toward Baril.  "Before you even asked your question I said that I wasn't sure that the Protector or any of the Guardians would be willing to help us.  However there is already some animosity betweem them and the other deities.  So it may not be a stretch that they would help a group of mortals against the other deities since they are the most human of the gods, plus they do reside on our plane.  I do not see where it would hurt to request assistance of some sort from them.  Seems a bit less harmful than entering a town and slaughtering the innocent citizens."  

"I mean it's not going to feed your bloodlust Baril, but it will be much less harmful to many more people.  Right Lou?" points out the dwarf as he looks to the Human who is more in line with his beliefs.  "We need to decide what to do.  If no one else has any other options, do we attack this town, be it head on or covertly, do we attempt to recruit some assistance from the Protector, or do we just move along to the next town? So waddaya say guys?  Lou?  Oskar?  Pabsit?"


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 7, 2004)

*Lousin*

"An attack will not sooth the anger of the gods.  I say we approach the town.  The worse that can happen is we get turned away.  After all we've been through we still live.  I do not fear one more town."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

"Cowards," Ruslan growls at Toryn and Lousin.  "After being chased from town to town and attacked with little provocation, you have no desire to throw even a little dissention into the ranks of our enemies?  You're content to simply be chased from town to town like filthy gypsies?  Have you no pride?"


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 7, 2004)

Oskar yells,"I have had enough of this arguing!" He continues, "I am going into town. If you come, fine. If not, fine. I want a beer and some answers. I plan to get both."


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 7, 2004)

"The people of this town have done nothing to you!!  Approach the town, and kill those that oppose you.  I have no problem with that.  Waltzing into town and killing random individuals,  or sneaking up on innocents and slaughtering them  is what I have a problem with.  Cowardice is not a trait that I possess.  Calling us names is not going to sway us to your way of thinking, Ruslan.  I am as much a coward as you are a moron.  I have much pride and that is exactly why I will not stoop to the level of becoming a murderer," Toryn replies, glaring up at the necromancer.


"Let's go, Oskar," he says in Dwarven as he turns toward the other dwarf, then towards town.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

"Bah!  You _know_ they will find us in some mysterious way, no matter how we disguise ourselves.  You _know_ they will attack us and run us out of town, _exactly like the last dozen or more have_.  What is wrong with a pre-emptive strike?" Ruslan points out.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 7, 2004)

As Toryn begins to get his things together, almost seeming to ignore Ruslan's last comment, he says to the others, "So Oskar and I are going to the tavern to get a few drinks, anyone else a little thirsty for something other than water?" 

"You guys do what you want." He says looking at Baril and Ruslan.  "But some of us are going into town... Lou, Pabsit, are you guys joining us?"


----------



## Zerth (Nov 7, 2004)

*Baril*

_Idiots. Utter imbeciles. Who ever said, we'd go in just randomly killing people? Well, let's play like they want and enter the city nice and quiet. This is Cuthbert's city. Cuthbert's! They *will* come to get us, and then I *will* get to let out some steam. Fine, good enough.

_Baril snorted. "Well, I could use a drink. This useless conversation has made me thirsty. Besides, you're going to need someone to bail you out from the trouble you're walking in so blindly. Shall we?" He bows sarcastically and points at the city.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

*Ruslan makes a gesture as if dismissing a servant to Toryn's back, and enters the city as if they were his entourage.  He does not want to deign to go to a tavern, though he knows he much, and catches up to Baril.*

"Fools," he mutters.  "_When_ the Cuthberts come to break up our party, I can enhance your speed if you wish.  I'm afraid we're going to have to clear a path through a squad of the rotters before we can get out of town, organized wretches that they are."


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 7, 2004)

Wordlessly, Pabsit nods at Oskar's suggestion and follows, content that his idea was the best one afterall.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 7, 2004)

As the group approached the city, a soft gust of cold air passed in front of them. The large walls of the city ahead of them seemed to blur in a strange yet non-existant fog. A soft, yet strangely dangerous voice wove through them with the air, "So without thought one approaches a trap...yet so very expected from one grounded and blind."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

*Ruslan makes a gesture to Igor, and the servant comes up close to his master.  Ruslan passes the thin man what appears to be a black handkerchief, and the man nods, holding it carefully between his hands.*

*Digging into his pockets, Ruslan closes his hand upon a small hourglass with an aquamarine on it.  Smiling cruelly, he turns to face the voice.*

"Get on with it, you great bank of fog!  If you're going to do some irredemably stupid before we even _enter_ this city, let's get it done out here where there is room!" Ruslan says with an imperious wave of his hand.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 7, 2004)

Toryn draws his Warhammer of Brilliant Energy, holds it in his right hand as he grasps the holy symbol which dangles from his neck in his left, and exclaims, "Yeah! Bring it!"


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 7, 2004)

Oskar turns and looks at the fog silently, waiting for it to make a move.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 7, 2004)

The air weaved through and around them again, a light laugh could be heard as it did so, "So brutish and brainless like your little friend there. Think you not before before trying to kill air?" it wisped around Toryn, and he noticed it was considerably colder for that short moment, "No threat do I bring, simple curiousity only. You rush towards a fortress of your hunter, most holy. So long you have run and strained to survive, yet always without you thoughts to keep you alive."


----------



## Zerth (Nov 7, 2004)

*Baril*

Baril smiled as Ruslan spoke to him. He nods and whispers back, "Mark my words, necromancer, the streets of that city will be painted red, before the end of this day. Our way would've been so much cleaner."

 When the mysterious voice spoke to them, Baril's hand made a small move invisible to eye under his black cloak. The hand was hidden beneath the layers of black cloth, but his fingers were already grasping the _Eclipse_ as Ruslan adressed the voice in the wind.

_A warning? Or a threat? We'll find out soon..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

"We have had many thoughts of survival, fog-head.  You presume much for one who will not even show their face or intentions," Ruslan says, with another gesture to Igor.  Igor prepares to open the handkerchief, in reality Rulsan's _portable hole,_ which contains several of his undead creations.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 7, 2004)

Toryn shivers, and tries to shake the coldness from around him.  "Who or what are you? or Who sent you?  And waddaya want?" asks the half-frightened, half-angered dwarf looking around scatteredly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 8, 2004)

"Show my face?" the voice mocked with a strange echoing laugh, "Have I not already? To ask such questions shows that I am right..." it weaved around Toryn again, but not so coldy this time, "One must think with thier brain, not with thier might."


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 8, 2004)

Toryn, with a puzzled look on his face, says,"Could it be...?"


Believing that he is correct in his assumption, Toryn puts his weapon away as he kneels, and bows his head.  "What brings you out of your sanctuary?  Especially this far west, m'Lady?"


Toryn thinks, _This has to be either the Guardian of the Watchtower of the East or one of her servants... either way, proper respect is due_.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

*Ruslan yawns, feigning boredom.*

"It's obvious this fog-brained buffoon will not get the point before next week, so let's go inside and get away from his imbecile nattering," Ruslan says, starting to walk toward the gate.  However, as Toryn falls to his knees, Ruslan rolls his eyes.  _He now bows his head for this creature to lop it off!  I hope it happens too, the man is a dreadful bore with no imagination and no sense of self-preservation._


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 8, 2004)

Lousin drops to one knee as Ruslan fully kneels.   "Are you here to give us a blessing, Guardian of the Watchtower of the East?  Do you know why we have be come the God's game?"


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 8, 2004)

Pabsit blinks once and then twice as first the dwarf kneels and then Lousin.

This is no Godling. Merrrely a playful element borrred of it's daily chorrrres.  The Grippli's eyes narrow and he pulls "Widow's Tongue" from his quiver and readies himself for an attack.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 8, 2004)

*Baril*

_What is that creature? Obviously, it is not threatening us, but it hasn't yet told anything I didn't already know myself._

 "If you are going to say something, wisp of wind, do it. I know, we are walking into a trap, but at least it'll be fun," the gypsy says smiling mysteriously. "Give us a better alternative, if you can. Spare your warnings - using brains is forsaken in this group."


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 8, 2004)

Oskar folds his arms over his chest and impatiently waits for the fog creature to either make a move or explain itself.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 8, 2004)

The fog seemed to be spreading out, fading in the way it had appeared at first. Softly, along another short gust of wind, the voice spoke again, "Traps not fun when trapped are the traps..."

The wind picked up again, spun a cold air around all of them, and then a strong gust shot off past them, leaving them as they'd been before.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 8, 2004)

Oskar says, "*Hrrmph.*" and starts walking towards town again.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 8, 2004)

Lou unhooks his chains and catchs up to Oskar, "We may more then just a fight ahead of us.  Keep you eyes peeled for an ambush.  I don't trust these gods no matter who's side they are on."


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 8, 2004)

Toryn rises back to his feet and looks in the direction that the wind blew with a totally confused look upon his face.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 8, 2004)

*Baril*

_Warnings, words of mystery... This will be more challenging, than I thought. Too much? Never._

 Baril pulls the hood of his cloak over head. "Hah! So much for godly advice. We must solve this ourselves, there is no other way."

 The gypsy walks after the others towards the town looming ahead.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 9, 2004)

_ I knew it, a bored elemental sticking it's bulbous nose where it shouldn't._ 

Pabsit also continues to the town, though keeping his weapon in his hands incase there is a frigid welcome.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 9, 2004)

As the group approaches the walls of the town ahead, it soon becomes apparent that fortress might not even correctly identify the extent of the wall. No buildings could be seen beyond it, as the wall was nearly twice as high as most buildings tended to be. It was heavy looking, large blocks of stone plated with what looked to be iron. The main gate was solid iron, a dull black against the sun. Along the tops of the walls, a small amount of movement could be seen, but it was too far up to identify what it was moving.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 9, 2004)

*Baril*

Baril walks closer, but makes sure he is at least some steps behind the rest of the party. As they get closer to the fortified city he looks up to the tops of walls and tries to identify, who or what is moving up there. (Spot +15)


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 10, 2004)

*Lousin*

Lousin approaches the wall and looks down the wall in both directions looking for a gate or markings. He then approaches the wall looking for hand holds incase the need to climb arises. Once everyone has had a chance to catch up and look things over he's going to head to the right looking for a gate or guard shack.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 10, 2004)

Walking behind the group shaking his head Toryn calls out, "Guys I don't think this is such a good idea.  Maybe we should heed the warning that was given to us... Whatever it was supposed to mean."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

"Skip this town, go to the next?  Run away like the little bunnies we are?  Is that what you mean?" Ruslan asks acidly.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 10, 2004)

*Lousin*

"I want to find a nice Inn and put my feet up if only for a day or so. If we skip this town becuase of a warning then we might as well live in the wood.  I will not become a hermit becuase of your fears."


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 10, 2004)

Oskar continues walking towards the gates (assuming he sees some).


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 11, 2004)

Pabsit chuckles at Ruslan's words, nodding in agreement and continues following Oskar.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 11, 2004)

*Baril*

Baril just smirks as he listens the others exchange another round of pleasantries. _Hah! Half of those numbskulls don't even seem to realize, what is at hand here. But I agree with not wanting to run like a dog with tail between my legs. We would face our enemies sooner or later in any case. And like always, I prefer sooner._

The gypsy casts a quick look at Toryn. "Send us a letter from the campfire - the rest of us are going in, like it or not."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 11, 2004)

Though the gate is somewhat hard to see, when the sunlight shines correctly, the iron gate shows easily against the stone that surrounds it. The gate itself is almost as large as the wall, and likely just as thick, with no apparent way to open it from the outside.

From the low angle, it is impossible to tell what it is up on the walls, though all of you have the feeling of being watched very closely.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2004)

"Well?  Can weary travelers enter or do we need to cool our heels further?" Ruslan calls up to the top of the wall, irritation plain in his voice.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 12, 2004)

Thinking that this group is going to get him killed, but realizing that without them he is more likely dead sooner, Toryn shakes his head and lets out a deep sigh.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 12, 2004)

Not far away from the group, off on the other side of the gate and still slightly within the shadow provided by it, you see a strange figure. Eyes are the first thing you notice, a strange grey colour. A realization can be seen within them, and the creature then stands up completely. In fact...it really stands up.

The creature is humanoid in form, gaunt and thin, though it still looks very strong. Perhaps that is because of its size. The creature stands twenty feet high, just a little taller than the wall. It has plain white hair, dark grey skin, and wear's fairly expensive looking clothes. If its size isn't intimidating enough, the mace it holds in its right hand that is at least the size of you just adds to it.

He looks down on all of you, completely ignoring the scattering figures on the wall itself, and speaks in a disturbingly soft voice, "I am sorry, travelers, but you may not pass into this city. I would prefer to avoid a fight in this matter, however my orders are very strict. Turn back now. This is the only warning you will receive."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2004)

*Ruslan sighs dramatically.*

"Fine.  Let's get a few more miles under our belts gentlemen, it's obvious this city has no notion of courtesy towards guests, nor of hearth-right.  We wouldn't have even _wanted_ to stay here, where they are so ill-mannered," Ruslan says, making a dismissive gesture towards the giant and the city as a whole.  Gesturing for Igor to get out his flying carpet, the necromancer and his servant sit upon it and fly at a moderate walking pace, just above the heads of his comrades, not even looking at the giant.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 12, 2004)

Still in silence Pabsit sticks his spear back into his quiver and instead draws out his bow, "Sender". He fans out from the wall, keeping his drawing arm cocked over his quiver, ready to take an arrow and fire, should an "unwanted situation" arise.

You are rrrrude Sirrrr Giant. We were merrrrely seeking rrrroom, boarrrrd and a fly-steak orrrr two to fill ourrr bellies. Who sent you to perrrrsuade us to leave eh? Tell us, so we may "thank" our "benefactorrrr" as and when we see them next.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 12, 2004)

*Baril*

Baril's first reaction as he sees the giant figure standing up is to activate his Ring of Chameleon power. The gypsy blends into the surroundings and looks for a good spot to hide from the giant (Hide +36). He observes the conversation between the giant and other party memebers with great curiosity, but keeps his eyes on the giant at all times (Sense Motive +15).

_Hmm. It would want to avoid combat. Either it is scared of us - not likely - or something else. Why are we just being kept outside of cities and not attacked directly? What is happening in there?
_


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 12, 2004)

Oskar's first reaction is to attack, but he decides that it looks like the others are trying to avoid combat for the moment. Still, he draws his adamantine dwarven waraxe and looks around for any others taking undue interest in what is going on.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 12, 2004)

"So Ruslan, is now the time to run like bunnies?" the dwarven priest says, taunting the necromancer.  "I mean you aren't going to let one little creature prevent you from entering this town you so adamantly wanted to enter are you?"

Toryn turns and looks at the large humanoid.  "Who gives you your orders, and why are they so determined to prevent us from entering this city?  We've done nothing to you or anyone here....yet," he says, as he cracks his neck and draws his glowing hammer, sounding rather aggrevated by the situation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2004)

_"It's called strategy you fool!  Let him think we're going away, and then get in a different way!  No need to do a direct frontal assault against a giant unless, of course, you're a stubborn-as-an-ass dwarf!"_ Ruslan hisses to Toryn.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 12, 2004)

"Are you saying you know the capability of those people on the walls?  If they have this Giant for a guard then I'd rather not see what they have for archers.  I would suggest we get some more information before we do anything aggressive or rash."

After Toryn questions the guard Lousin pipes up, "We just want shelter.  What is the name of this city and how do you know who 'we' are?"


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 13, 2004)

Toryn looks at Ruslan and grins.  "Well if thats how it is then I guess that clears it up.  Direct frontal assault it is!" exclaims the dwarf as he tightens his grip on his Warhammer with both hands.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 13, 2004)

"You need not know any details," the giant replies flatly, an almost bored look on his face as he watched Ruslan floating the other direction, "You have done enough harm in showing yourselves here, as it is. You have already received your warning, now you must leave or I will be forced to take action where I wish not to."


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 13, 2004)

Pabsit's tongue lazily flickers across his eye, clearing his lens of some sort of debris that had fallen upon it's surface. He smacked his lips idly, then turned to walk off toward the direction that Ruslan had started. This one is unworrrrthy of my attentions. the little frog-man spoke aloud. Let us find another flea-pit to get our beer at.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 13, 2004)

*Baril*

_Yes, yes, keep talking to it, numbskulls. Just what I need._

 Baril sneaks next to the wall trying to stay out of the giant's sight. When he reaches the wall, his form blends perfectly to match the color of the wall. With the aid of his _Cloak of Arachnida_, the intrepid rogue starts climbing up the wall like a spider...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 13, 2004)

((OOC: Actually, he's outside the gate, just flanking it when compared to you. Sorry for any confusion.))


----------



## Zerth (Nov 13, 2004)

(OOC: No problem, I've edited my earlier post. Baril will still try to sneak to the wall and climb up, unless it's utterly impossible to even try it.)


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 14, 2004)

The stubborn dwarf continues to press with the questions.  "How did we cause harm by just coming here?  Once again we have done nothing to you or the people of this town," he insists to the giant.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 14, 2004)

((OOC: QUICK! Everyone run to the OOC thread the second you see this! I'm an idiot and have solved something that must be dealt with! IC post to come later today after this is fixed(well, it already is, just want to make sure you're all aware of how into it we all got with this game!)))


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 14, 2004)

((Just handy that no fights happened before you realised!))


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 14, 2004)

"What gives you the right to tell us where we can and can not be?  I'm tired of walking from City to City.  I'm tired of getting turned away without explanation.  You either give us some information or let us though.  You are starting to anger me and I'm not the one you have to worry about."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 14, 2004)

The Giant seemed to take no notice of Baril, instead his eyes on the others, *"You have more than simply me to worry about, little one. You should not make threats when you know not what you face. I know you,"* he then motioned with one large hand to the town, *"This place is not for ones such as you. You are trying my patience, of which I have much. Leave this place now, and do not return."*


----------



## Zerth (Nov 15, 2004)

*Baril*

Baril keeps climbing as the others talk to the giant. If he can reach the top of the wall without being noticed, he will peek over the wall trying to stay hidden. What can he see?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 15, 2004)

Baril:



Spoiler



Reaching the top of the wall unnoticed, you can see a group of what are likely humans a good distance to the far side. Likely the people that were seen moving before, however they are moving the other direction at a run. Beyond those few, the wall itself it empty. Past the wall, you can see a large, well built city. People move back and forth through the many streets, and it seems like no one is aware of the world outside the gates.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 15, 2004)

"And I ask again little fella.  How have we caused harm by merely being here?  Maybe in your ultimate wisdom you can shed some light on this subject," Toryn replies, voice seething with sarcasm.

Toryn glances in all directions to ensure that nothing is headed in our direction from elsewhere.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 16, 2004)

"He's not worth it, Toryn. If we are destine to get into this city. It *will* be done."

When Lousin says 'will' he narrows his eyes at the guard. 

"Shall we go see what Ruslan is up to?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 16, 2004)

Toryn: 



Spoiler



You can see some movement a good distance off near the direction you approached from.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 16, 2004)

*Ruslan and Igor are flying along at a moderate walking pace, with Igor occasionally looking behind him and reporting what the others are doing.*


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 16, 2004)

OOC - is Ruslan heading towards or away from town?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 16, 2004)

*Ruslan is heading around the town.*


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 17, 2004)

*With Pabsit about 20 paces behind, bow in hand.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 17, 2004)

Pabsit and Ruslan: 



Spoiler



For a moment, you catch sight of a strange, upside down pryramid shaped...thing that seems to be floating not far from where you'd camped. The moment you catch sight of it, however, it disappears and the world behind it seems to fade into where the thing was.



The giant then took a heavy step forward, looking suddenly more dangerous than before, "You are not to go there!" he growls in Ruslan and Pabsit's direction, raising the large mace in his hand and looking ready to catch up in small amount of steps(for a giant, at least)

((Yes, we're going to go to Initiative order at this point.
Oskar 14, Ruslan 8, Igor 12, Toryn 19, Baril 20, Lou 16, Pabsit 13, Giant 18.
So that puts combat order as: Baril(up on the wall still), Toryn, Giant, Lou, Oskar, Pabsit, Igor, then Ruslan.

Also, attaching a map...hopefully you can identify everyone. The 9Gs are the Giant, with the - as the wall and the = as the gate section of the wall.

So...actions?))


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

"What?  You said you didn't want us in the city, so I'm going around so I can travel on the road.  Or is that not allowed either?" Ruslan says with heavy sarcasm, gesturing discretely for Igor to prepare to open the _portable hole_ again.

_What was that odd thing?  Some kind of magical construct sent to spy on us?  Probably, all things considered.  Cowards._


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 17, 2004)

Toryn points in the direction from which the group had come.  "Not sure about this but we may have some company approaching," says the dwarf.  He then steps back and readies himself into a defensive stance as he sees the giant begin to move.  (Single Move to B6 & Standard Action Total Defense AC=37, if the creature is truly classified as a giant make that AC 41)


----------



## Zerth (Nov 17, 2004)

*Baril*

Baril stays hidden and surveys the scene. He waits to see, what happens. (Delay action)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 18, 2004)

The giant takes a quick look down to Toryn, but keeps his attention more on Ruslan and Pabsit. His free hand reaches out, and a sudden blackness expanded out from a nearby rock. It covered all of them, making it near impossible to see what was around except for a faint outline.

((Note that EVERYONE is within the effects of it, and if you have darkvision you've still got trouble seeing. Actions for the rest of you? And Isida, do you want to change Ruslan's action?))


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*Ruslan sighs dramatically, and casts a spell with a simple gesture of his hand.  A ghostlike hand appears before him, floating in the air and awaiting instructions.*

[OOC - Casting _spectral hand_ with aquamarine of spell extending.  Going to do some lovely nasty touch spells next round.]


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 18, 2004)

**OOC: Did Pabsit see which rock exactly had the spell cast upon it? If so he'll fire an arrow at it (+5 arrow "has" to be able to smash a rock. I hope.) +34 att 1d6+13+1d6 dam. If not, then he's going to shuffle in his bag of holding to get a potion of invisibility and swig it down.**


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 18, 2004)

Oskar readies his adamantine waraxe and puts his back to the town wall.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 19, 2004)

Lousin quick draws his sword and holds it in front of himself.  He takes a step forward turning this sword sideways, "I don't want to do this.  Do not force my hand."

(OCC: 5 foot step to 7E. Total defense AC 35)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 19, 2004)

((Yes, Pabsit did see what he thinks was the rock that the spell was cast on. His attack beats the AC, but there's a 20% miss chance. Still passes and deals 23 damage to the rock.))

Despite the darkness, Pabsit's arrow finds its mark easily. The arrow impacted with the rock, and in a strange moment, the darkness seeemed to implode on itself just as the rock shattered.

Yet again, they stood within the light of the sun, and the Giant looked both surprised and angered by this.

((Next round...again, most actions will probably rely on the Giant's, so we may want to go ahead and get Baril's and Toryn's before anyone else's. That is, unless you'll do the same thing no matter what or don't mind changing actions. ))


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

OOC - Still going with _spectral hand_, Extended.  Following it up next round with some _vampiric touch_... or something equally nasty.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 19, 2004)

*Baril*

(OOC: Actually, Baril delayed last turn. My new Initiative is 13, just after Pabsit.)

Last rounds delayed action: When Pabsit's arrow breaks the darkness, Baril casts _True Strike_ and sneaks closer to the giant [to G3]. (Hide +36, if new check is required.)


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 20, 2004)

Toryn draws a small peice of Parchment from his belt pouch.  With his right hand he holds the parchment straight out in front of him and exclaims in a loud and powerful voice, "Ohh Great Protector, please help protect me by deflecting any blows that may come my way!"  With that he drops the peice of parchment.  As it touches the ground at his feet, a flash of shimmering light momentarily outlines his body and then almost immediately dissipates.


(Casting Shield of Faith.... AC is now 41 vs Giants, 37 vs all others)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 20, 2004)

With the darkness gone, the Giant looked surprised and nearly panicked. His expression hardened suddenly and he uttered quick, indistinguishable word. At that, his outline seemed to fade out of focus, making it harder to tell exactly where the world started and the Giant began.

With that, he started towards the one who had ruined his previous spell, running towards Pabsit and looking ready to step on the small frog-man.

((For clarity, Giant is now next to Pabsit. Actions for everyone else?))


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 20, 2004)

Eyes widening at the prospect of massive invisible feet flattening him, the little Grippli leaps for all he is worth toward the town wall 



Spoiler



Tumble +17


, landing in a tight roll and reaching into his bag for his dust of appearance, which he'll spread out before him (In the direction he thinks that giant is, or will follow) so that all may see this supposedly elusive target.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 20, 2004)

*Baril*

_Bah! Why did they have to lure it so far? My daggers are not effective from this range. Well, I'm not getting down from here and revealing myself, so you're on your own, busters!_

 Baril curses silently for losing his spell for nothing and keeps an eye on the surroundings. (Spot +15) Is the gate open? If not, does he see, where it can be opened?

 Also, if Baril can spot some of the local guardsmen, he will use his ring and change his appearance to resemble them.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 20, 2004)

Lousin returns his sword to the hilt and takes out his bow.  Nocking an arrow he aims for the general area  at the side of Pabsit.
(+24 1d8+5 + 1d6 nonlethal seeking.  Hopefully seeking will help.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2004)

*Ruslan's ghostly hand floats alongside him as he directs his carpet a bit closer to the giant.  With an elegant motion of his hand and a sonorous word, the hand turns a deep glowing red and flies to touch the giant.*

OOC - Moving to square 20L, then has _spectral hand_ deliver _vampiric touch_ to giant.  Touch attack +13.  9d6 points of damage if touch is successful.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 21, 2004)

Oskar will attempt to get behind where he thinks the giant is and attack with his axe.

(+28, 1d10+15, 19-20/x3)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 22, 2004)

((...alright, sadly because I lost the last post, I don't have any details other than damage dealt. Here's a quick overview of the hard rules info: 
-Lou's arrow hit and dealt 15 nonlethal damage
-Oskar provoked an AoO which missed, and his attack was a critical hit dealing 60 damage to the giant
-Pabsit jumped and moved without problem
-Baril had seen a guard before, so he can copy the look. However, no sign of the opening mechanism for the gate up on the wall.
-Ruslan was followed by Igor, and the Vampiric Touch spell dealt 47 damage to the Giant. Because of this, Ruslan has +47 hp.))

Just as Lou's arrow found its mark with no trouble, Oskar approached the Giant quickly, seeing the heavy morningstar suddenly coming crashing down at him. The Dwarf moved easily out of the way, causing the Giant's weapon to dig deep in the ground and leave him in a vulnerable position. Oskar took advantage of this with no problem, his axe swinging up and severing many of the muscles along the Giant's extended arm.

The loud yell of pain was an easy distraction for Pabsit, who's elaborate leap brought him around and next to Oskar. As he did so, he spread the dust from his pack along where the Giant's blurred form was. In a quick moment, the blurry outline that the Giant had once held faded, becoming extremely sharp and very easy to see.

Not a moment later, a ghostly hand sped in and grabbed onto the Giant's shoulder. Negative energy shot through its body, getting another groan out of the creature as the hand returned to Ruslan, who was feeling more energized after the spell.

((Next round. Again, Toryn's up first. Will have an updated. map after this round.))


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 23, 2004)

OOC - Oskar will dodge the giant bringing his AC to 46.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

*Pleased by his success, and feeling fairly confident, Ruslan points a single finger at the giant.*

"_Die,_" he says simply.

OOC - _Finger of death_, Fort DC 25 or he takes 3d6+18 damage.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 23, 2004)

**Post changed for the sake of the children**


----------



## Zerth (Nov 23, 2004)

Baril, now looking like a local guard, climbs down from the wall and descends to the city. He tries to locate the opening mechanism of the gate.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 25, 2004)

***OOC*** Sorry for the delay, I am haveing internet probs, I will try to keep up while the cable company sorts out my probs.   And now I discovered I left my books at the house we game at on Saturdays   So without all the info and books here goes the best I can do...Sorry again.***

Toryn seeing Oskar charge into combat and others deal damage to the giant moves in closer and prepares to heal if needed, saving his offensive spells for the reinforcements that are inevitable.

Move back to original starting point to be closer to the action.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 25, 2004)

(assuming the giant is still in front of him on his turn)

Oskar will swing repeatedly at the giant grunting out the words *Leave! Us! Alone! Dammit!* - one word with every swing.

OOC - full attack action, +28/28/23/18,1d10+15,19-20x3 (+3d6 sneak attack if applicable), still dodging the giant for an AC of 46.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 26, 2004)

With everything seeming to go wrong, the Giant's panicked expression holds. Despite this, he manages to keep his resolve and focus, bearing the brunt of his anger down on the small frog like creature who had ruined another of his attempts to hide from view. An angry curse escaping his lips, the Giant brings down his large morningstar down at Pabsit in three heavy swings.

((Full attack against Pabsit...first attack is a 42. Hits and Pabsit takes 31 damage. Second attack is a 27. Misses. Third attack is a 31. Also misses.

Just needs Lou's action. In the meantime, any changes for the rest of you?

EDIT: Nearly forgot the map! Note that this takes into account Baril's climb down the wall.))


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 26, 2004)

*Pabsit Lvl 5 Fighter/3 Rogue/10 Order of the Bow Initiate HP's 130/161*



Spoiler



**OOC: Change Pabsit's action to a *full attack*, four shots directly at the Giant. *+35/+30/+25/+20, 1d6+14+1d6"Exit" dam, Crit 19-20 x3 (Including bonuses from Point Blank Shot feat)* No AoO due to Pabsit's class ability, Close Combat Shot - This giant made a mistake when he messed with this lil froggie.... ;(**



Pabsit managed to dodge the massive mace so that it didn't completely grind him. Spat out dark blood, and in a blur, let loose four arrows, a Grippli curse sending death on it's mission.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 26, 2004)

*Baril*

(OOC: Nope, no changes. Baril will still try to find a way to open the gate. Is there anybody near the gate inside the walls?)


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 26, 2004)

ooc - Oskar will go ahead with his full attack.

copied from earlier post for easy giant-killing reference:
+28/28/23/18,1d10+15,19-20x3 (+3d6 sneak attack if applicable), still dodging the giant for an AC of 46.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 26, 2004)

The stone faced Lousin pulls another arrow from his quill, takes aim, and lets it fly.  Three more follow behind the first arrow.

(+24/+18/+14/+8 1d8+5 + 1d6 all nonlethal x3 Piercing)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 27, 2004)

OOC - No changes.  Ruslan simply wishes for this fool to die.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 27, 2004)

((Lou's attacks: First is a 32. Hits and deals 16 nonlethal damage. Second attack is a 26. Misses. Third is a 27. Misses. Last attack is a 19. Miss.))

The first arrow flies true, catching the Giant in the torso and getting a grunt out of the creature.  In fact, it sounds more like he's taken a strong punch than an arrow digging into him. The other three arrows, however, fly wide and miss the large mass of the Giant.

((Oskar's first attack is a 40. Hits and Giant takes 24 damage. Second is a 39. Hits and Giant takes 17 damage. Third is a 29. Hits and deals 22 damage. Last attack is a 23. Misses.))

As the Giant is recovering from the winded look after taking the arrow hit, Oskar's axe is already swinging. Three quick strikes slash across the legs of the Giant, tearing up the dull grey skin and digging deep. With a curse and slight stumble, the Giant somehow managed to put his large mace in the way of the last strike, catching it and preventing more deep slashes along his legs.

((Pabsit's first attack is a 37. Hits and deals 20 damage. Second attack is a 44. Hits and deals 18 damage. Third is a 34. Confirmed critical, deals 66 damage. Well, that does that. Giant is down.))

Pabsit's first two shots take advantage of the pain inflicted on the Giant by Oskar. They find easy breachs in the Giant's defenses, sinking in next to Lou's arrow, but dealing a completely different kind of pain. This sensation is obvious, and almost seems to surprise the Giant when compared to the previous arrows that had hit him. 

He was given no chance to react, though, as Pabsit's third arrow shot up and cleanly through the lower jaw of the Giant. It exited a few seconds later through the back of the creature's skull, leaving a mess as the large humanoid fell to its knees, then onto its face. It didn't move. It didn't twitch. It simply layed there, face down on the ground, looking very dead.

((Baril: 



Spoiler



On your side of the wall, the town looks completely empty. Also, most of the buildings look eerily similar. Looking at the wall, you see a series of large latches and chains that have it locked, though it looks like you can probably get it open on your own.


))


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 27, 2004)

Oskar will search the giants dead body, looking for anything valuable and also anything possibly explaining the group's problems.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 27, 2004)

*Pabsit Lvl 5 Fighter/3 Rogue/10 Order of the Bow Initiate HP's 130/161*

After doing a little victory jig upon the giant's head, Pabsit joins Oskar in his search of the massive humanoid, also cutting one of it's ears from it's great head as a trophy, wiping the blood onto the Giant's jerkin and stuffing it into his bag of holding. 



Spoiler



search +1 *laughs*



**OOC: He'll also retrieve any re-usable arrows once his search and trophy taking is done. Let me know how many, if any at all are good to go?**


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 27, 2004)

Lou ignores the body searchers and goes looking for any recoverable arrows.  After he takes a quick stock of situation,  "Has anyone seen Baril?"


----------



## Zerth (Nov 28, 2004)

*Baril*

DM: 



Spoiler



Baril checks the gate for traps (Search +13). If he finds none, he will try to open the gate. If he gets it opened, he will change his appearance back to himself.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 28, 2004)

Lou and Pabsit: 

Half the arrows you've shot are still useable.

Oskar: 



Spoiler



After a fairly thourough search of the Giant's body, the only thing you find beyond its large mace and a large bow with quiver is a small, circular pendant about the size of your hand. It has a strange, geometrical pattern on it that seems to rise up out of the pendant itself.



Baril: 



Spoiler



The gate looks to be free of any kind of traps.



All:

The silence of the air is suddenly broken by a loud creaking noise. It is sudenly apparent that this is the sound of the gate's opening inward. In a few moments, its open enough for people to walk through, and standing there is Baril. Behind him, it looks to be a series of empty streets.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 28, 2004)

Oskar takes the pendant to show the others. *This was on the giant. Does anybody recognize this pattern?*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 28, 2004)

((Note for everyone else: Go ahead and highlight Oskar's spoiler text ))


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 28, 2004)

*Mildly annoyed that he didn't get a chance to use his spell, but secretly pleased that the giant is beyond bothering them anymore, Ruslan holds out his hand to take the pendant.*

"Allow me to look, I may have an idea of what it is," Ruslan says quickly.

OOC - Knowledge (arcana) +27, Knowledge (history) +27, Knowledge (religion) +27, Knowledge (the planes) +13


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 29, 2004)

Pabsit ignores the wailing dwarf, and walks past him toward Baril and the town gates. Shout "louderrr", why don't you idiot fatman? Perrrhaps the giant's frrriends haven't hearrrd you yet..... He grumbled.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 29, 2004)

*Baril*

Baril casts a quick glance at the fallen giant. "I see you already took care of him. The bigger they are, the harder they fall," the gypsy says with a wicked smile.

 Then he faces Pabsit, who is walking towards him. "I saw just some fleeing guards up on the wall. Seems like there's noone inside."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 29, 2004)

Ruslan: 



Spoiler



While you do not seem to recognize the nature of the strange symbol, it does look strikingly similar to the object you saw watching you from behind before the Giant appeared.


----------



## Lefferts (Nov 30, 2004)

Oskar goes over to the gates and looks for any sign of an inn.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2004)

"Curious.  I noticed a rather odd floating stone that was close to our campsite, right before the giant attacked.  This pendant shows the same symbol.  This must control the stone," Ruslan declares.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 30, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Baril casts a quick glance at the fallen giant. "I see you already took care of him. The bigger they are, the harder they fall," the gypsy says with a wicked smile.




As he walks towards where Baril stands, Pabsit brings an arrow from his quiver and notches it to his bow, ready for any ambush. 



Spoiler



Spot +15


 I "think" someone told the oaf to stand down, but as you can see he seemed a little stuborrrn.  The Grippli chuckles coldy.



			
				Zerth said:
			
		

> Then he faces Pabsit, who is walking towards him. "I saw just some fleeing guards up on the wall. Seems like there's noone inside."




Eyes narrowing slightly, Pabsit takes a quick scan of the walls. Be warrry Barrril, we may be expecting yet morrre dangerrrrous a welcoming parrrty. Why don't you scout ahead forrr us and tell us what we have in storrre? I will follow. Don't worrrrry, Senderrr will be watching yourrr back.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 30, 2004)

*Baril*

Baril winks to Pabsit. "That's what I intend to do, Froggie. Follow me, then. Let's see, what kind of trap this really is. The big guy was just a distraction, so we wouldn't notice, what's really going on. Keep your eyes open."

 Needless to say, Baril will use stealth. If he can locate the temple of Cuthbert, he will begin there. Scouting on the outside only.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 30, 2004)

Baril and Pabsit:



Spoiler



It only takes a short walk down the main street in the 'town' to notice that something is odd. All of the buildings are exactly the same. No markings. No windows. Doors, yes, but no signs to dictate what each is. Quietly, on the wind and sounding just as before, you hear almost an echo of a voice, "...watch your back when the traps are trapped..."


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 30, 2004)

Lousin catchs up with Baril and Pabsit.  Simple paranoia flows over his face,  "What would live in a town like this?"  

The bounty hunter turns slowly keeping in step with the frog as Baril scouts ahead.  His eyes squint as he looks from sterile house to sterile house.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2004)

*Floating on his carpet towards the town, instructing Igor to tell him if he sees the strange stone again, Rusland floats into the gate.*

"Well?  What have we here?" he demands.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 30, 2004)

*Baril*

Baril stops suddenly waving his hand to signal Pabsit to stop as well. He walks back to the others. "What the hell is going on here? All the buildings look the same. Ruslan, can you tell, if there's some spell in effect?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2004)

"A moment," Ruslan says in response to Baril's question, and makes a gesture like pulling back a curtain.

OOC - Casting _detect magic_


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 1, 2004)

Oskar catches up to the others, disappointed that he didn't find an inn or bar.

Noticing the others looking around he readies his axe and tries to find something to use it on.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 1, 2004)

Ruslan: 



Spoiler



Assuming you concentrate for all three rounds...you detect a very large concentration of spells of many different strengths all around. Because of the number of active spells you can detect, it is impossible to tell the relative strengths.



Everyone:

Though the fact that every single building looks exactly the same and have no windows at all is enough to hint that something is wrong, once all of you step within the walls the gate closes. It is surprising how quickly it does this, as the gate had looked very rusted and rough(and Baril had noticed it was in bad shape when he'd opened it).

Beyond this, there is nothing but silence. Too much silence, in fact.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 1, 2004)

Lou moves over to one of the bland house rubbing his hand from door to door. Then he examines one of the doors intently.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 1, 2004)

**OOC: Psssst, Guedo!? AMG wrote that there were "no" windows on the buildings!  **

A dangerous expression falls upon the Grippli's strange features and though he looks far different from his "humanoid" companions, his anger is hard to mistake.

Barrril, if you, or ANY of you rrreferrr to me as "frrrog" again, I will kill you without a second thought. 

With bow and notched arrow still poised ready to let fly, the small warrior was about to continue down the street, when the gate slammed shut behind them. Slug's turrrd! Now we arrre locked in herrre!  Pabsit suddenly realised how exposed they all were and moved to stand back-to-back with Oskar, Sender poised to let fly at the first sign of a threat. A little comforted that his back was nominally protected, he looked about the rooftops and alleyways (If indeed there were any alleyways?) for danger. 



Spoiler



Spot+15


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 1, 2004)

"This entire place is magicked.  It's a trap," Ruslan says through gritted teeth, nodding once again to Igor to prepare to open the portable hole.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 1, 2004)

*Baril*

Baril just grins as Pabsit makes his threat. "Did I hurt his feelings?" he says in a mocking tone looking at the others. Then his voice gets cold as he looks at Pabsit. "Just remember, I never had any second thoughts about killing someone."

 "Well of course it's a trap!" the gypsy exclaims. "What did you expect - red carpet and a welcoming committee? Oh, we already killed the doorman. Damn!"

 "Let's see, what they got," Baril says and is ready to regain his position as a scout, should the rest of the party be willing to venture deeper into the city.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 1, 2004)

When Lou examines the door, he finds that even that is strange. While there is a handle, it looks to be painted on. So well painted, in fact, that its impossible to tell that it isn't anything but part of the wall until one reaches out for it. There also doesn't seem to be any way for the door to swing open, with not even a slight crack on any side.

As the group explores(albiet while staying close), they find that everything is perfectly identical. Each alleyway is the same length, width, and perfectly lined up with another. The intersection of the main road shows simply more of the same. Literally.

But once they do look down the different streets from the intersection at what is likely the exact center of town, they catch sight of a figure. Specifically, a woman. Human or at least close. She has long, wavy light brown hair and two deep blue eyes. The robes she wears aren't as much worn as draped, and flow perfectly with her fluid movements. She gives off a strange aura of calm, completely opposite of the feel of the rest of this 'town'.

Ruslan and Baril: 



Spoiler



Just before you turn to see the woman, you catch sight of a strange object floating on the other side of the road. It looks to be shaped like an upsided down metallic pyramid, shining strangely in an almost unnatural way. Ruslan recognizes this as both the object on the pendant, and the thing he saw earlier. However, as soon as you finish looking it over, it seems to take notice of you and simply fades out of existance.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 2, 2004)

Upon sighting the mystery human-looking woman, _ Always "human-looking"! Why not a prrretty grrreen Grrrippli female, eh?_ Pabsit, alert as ever and just as suspicious, lifts a readied Sender in her direction, awaiting the slightest excuse to drop the ugly human with a well placed arrow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 2, 2004)

DM:  



Spoiler



Ruslan concentrates on the pendant in his hand, forming a picture of the inverted pyramid in his mind, attempting to draw it out of hiding.



*Ruslan focuses his eyes on some area right above the woman's head, seemingly ignoring her for the time being.*


----------



## Zerth (Dec 2, 2004)

*Bari*

Baril keeps his eyes on the strange woman as he steps closer to Ruslan. "You saw that as well, didn't you. We are being spied," he whispers to the necromancer.

 The knife-fighter then adresses the woman with long hair. "Who are you? Another fool after our hide by some godly command?"

 (OOC: Sense Motive +15 on the woman.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 2, 2004)

Ruslan: 



Spoiler



Nothing happens, though you do notice that the image on the pendant seems to be looking at you eyelessly.



The tilts her head curiously for a moment, holding a strangely neutral expression. When she speaks, its hard to tell if you actually hear the words or simply know them. You see her lips move...or...no...maybe no. Its impossible to tell if she even moves. All you do know is what she 'says'.

"I am here by no command. Here against the will of those who hunt, you even. They will anger more soon, but I believed it necessary to ask you a question," she 'paused' in her words before her voice continued, "Why did you not accept the warning you were given?"


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 3, 2004)

I've seen this before. Dogs herding sheep into their pen.  Just waiting to be picked off and butchered.  

Giving a cold stare Lousin replies, "Who are you to be asking such questions?"  To put emphasizes on his words Lou thrust his Adamantine weapon into one of the 'houses'.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 3, 2004)

*Baril*

"If I had listened to every warning I wouldn't have made it this far, sister," Baril answers with a grin. The grin changes to a more serious face. "I knew this was a trap without any warning. I'm just tired of running from these moronic god-servants trying to kill me or keep me out of their cities. I thought by coming here I'd get a chance to learn more about my enemy. Sure, it's risky, but don't you ever tell me the odds."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 3, 2004)

"It was a ridiculous warning, and then we were attacked with no provication.  We were simply going around the city.  You had better come up with a reason as to why you're here, and who you are," Ruslan snaps irritably.  The pendant makes him uneasy, and he makes a mental note to see how it responds to being dipped in acid.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 3, 2004)

Lou's weapon easily punctures the building, though at least it seems to be made of wood. Despite this, the woman seems to take no notice. She sighs(which is even stranger than her speaking) and 'speaks' again, albiet sounding more rushed.

"It is unfortunate that you approach this with weapons that will do you no good. They are stonger than each of you. But they have the same failings. Might makes right for them..." she paused, glancing over her shoulder as if she heard something, but quickly turns back, "You must outthink those who cannot be beaten. Though you have fallen into their trap, know that there are many layers to it. You can still climb out. But be weary. The walls are also trapped."

And then she was gone. How she left, it was impossible to tell. It was more that she was there...and then not there. There was no transition or in between.


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 4, 2004)

Oskar asks the group, *Well, what now?*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 4, 2004)

"We're leaving, of course.  The walls may be trapped, but the sky might not be," Ruslan says smugly, gesturing to the flying carpet he's sitting on.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 4, 2004)

Walls, sky, traps - whateverrr the ugly female was talking about is inconsequential now. By herrr hasty deparrrturrre, I would assume we do the same beforrre whateverrr she rrran frrrom arrrrives. He looks to where Lousin had smashed the wooden wall. Let's make an opening for us who cannot "fly", so that we may at least trrry to hide orrr find a less obvious escape rrroute? That said, the little Grippli warrior stashes Sender into it's harness and draws Widow's Tongue and continues working on the area that Lousin had mashed already.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 4, 2004)

*Baril*

"Watch it, wizard. If our enemy is so powerful as they say, I'm pretty sure they have something nasty reserved for those trying to simply fly away," Baril says to Ruslan.

 Without more delay Baril climbs on top of a nearby building. Once up there, he looks in the same direction the strange woman was looking just before she vanished. He tries to stay hidden while doing so.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 4, 2004)

Lousin with the Grippli make the little hole into a big hole throwing wood and materials into the air. "How do we know if out there is any better then in here?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 5, 2004)

Baril: 



Spoiler



You reach the top of the building without too much trouble, noting that it is at least sturdy enough despite whatever it may be made of. From the top, you notice that you can't actually see outside the town anymore. When you look towards the walls, everything beyond becomes blurry and strangely faded.



It only take a few more good cuts to tear open the whole in the building. Looking within, a perfectly empty, wood covered room can be seen. Its large enough to be good for any tavern, but there is nothing within at all. And though there looks to be a second floor, there are no stairs.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 5, 2004)

"What ever do you mean, dear Pasbit?  Are you implying that I would leave you behind to rot?" Ruslan says sarcastically to the grippli.  However, he nods at Baril's words.  "That occured to me as well, unfortunetly.  But, nothing ventured, nothing gained."

*With that, Ruslan and Igor will slowly rise on their carpet, seeing if the sky is trapped.*


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 5, 2004)

Oskar looks in the hole that has been made in the "building". He then grumbles something mostly unintelligible, but which includes the words beer, ale, and lager.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 5, 2004)

Ruslan: 



Spoiler



As you rise up to Baril's level on the roof, you notice that you can't see clearly beyond the city walls. Instead, the world fades into a strange and indistinct blur.



Oskar: 



Spoiler



Looking at the floor just past the hole in the building, you see a few orcish words lightly carved into the wood. It looks to say something about the Orc God Gruumsh recieving retribution for great insults.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 5, 2004)

"Lovely," Ruslan mutters darkly.  "People!" he calls down to the others, "I don't think we're on Oerth anymore!  I can't see outside the walls."


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 5, 2004)

*Hey, there is orcish writing on the floor in here. Says something about Gruumsh,* states Oskar. He takes another look to see what the writing says exactly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 5, 2004)

Oskar: 



Spoiler



There are a few words that seem to be missing or are carved too lightly, but from what you can make out it says that Gruumsh will finally recieve vengeance from an ancient Efreeti Necromancer who once did something (what it says, you can't seem to make out) to a large group of Gruumsh's strongest warriors.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lousin looks down at the unintelligible orcish, "Grummish, huh?  This doesn't.....feel like an Orcish plot.  I wonder if any other 'houses' have writing."  Lou turns to the wall and starts hacking away again.  Assuming it gives way he walks into the new room and examines it.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 6, 2004)

*Baril*

Baril cllimbs down. "What Ruslan said. Getting out could be problematic. Didn't see anyone coming yet, but that doesn't prove they aren't already here."

"Anyone know Orcish? What does the text say?" Baril asks, when told about the writing the others found.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 7, 2004)

It says "we'rrre orcs, we smell, hoorrray....". Who carrres what it says? We need to find a way out of herrre, not ponderrr what worrrds have been wrritten by foul smelling brrutes.

Pabsit then trots over to where the human female was standing, once again drawing Sender, to see what she could have been looking over her shoulder for.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 8, 2004)

Pabist: 



Spoiler



Looking back towards where the woman had glanced to, you see that the dirt along the ground is disturbed awkwardly. There are no footprints, but it looks like there was a small whirlwind of sorts throwing up dirt.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 8, 2004)

*Baril*

"You don't get this, you really don't," Baril says to Pabsit. "We can't just walk out of here, that I can promise. We're supposed to use our brains <if that's at all possible in this group>. Now, can anyone translate the text?" he adds.


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 9, 2004)

Oskar states *It's not important. Let's look in one of the other buildings.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2004)

"You want to know what it says?  Bother," Ruslan mutters with poor grace, and floats his carpet down to the room.  Stepping off it and walking inside, he bends down and touches the writing, the magic within him telling him what it says.

OOC - Permanent _comprehend languages_.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 9, 2004)

Something..... Coming this way. Harrrd to deterrmine what it is as all I see is some sorrrt of winds, blowing about. Baril, get overrr herrre quick and tell me what you can make of it?


Spoiler



Pabsit will try to look at the whirling winds and see if he see's a source of this disturbance. Spot +15


----------



## Zerth (Dec 10, 2004)

Instantly curious, Baril goes to see, what Pabsit means. "Winds? Someone invisible?"

(OOC: Spot +15.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 10, 2004)

Ruslan: 



Spoiler



There are a few words that seem to be missing or are carved too lightly, but from what you can make out it says that Gruumsh will finally recieve vengeance from an ancient Efreeti Necromancer who once did something (the exact word is not legible) to a large group of Gruumsh's strongest warriors.



Baril: 



Spoiler



Though you can see a small amount of dust that could have once been kicked up by some kinds of winds, you don't see anything moving at all. There was definitely something there to make that kind of mark recently, but it is no where in sight now. Seeing as the mark is next to an alleyway between two of the buildings, it could easily have ducked in there and escaped.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2004)

"Bother twice," Ruslan mutters darkly after reading the inscription, then raises his voice so the others can hear.  "These fools couldn't write too clearly, but what it says is that 'Gruumsh will finally recieve vengeance from an ancient efreeti necromancer, who once did...' something, it doesn't says what, 'to a large group of Grummsh's strongest warriors.'  Which really doesn't make any sense.  They're going to receive vengeance _from_ the efreeti?  Stupid orcs."


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 11, 2004)

"I know I don't want to be standing between a group of efreeti that could take on Grummish's best and an angry Grummish."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2004)

"No... but I would like to be there to pick up the pieces after the battle is done..." Ruslan says thoughtfully.  Brushing off his hands, he exits the building and returns to his carpet.  Almost as an afterthought, he asks, "Does anyone have a flask of acid I could borrow?"


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 11, 2004)

Oskar responds to Ruslan, *Nope. Don't have any acid.*


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 11, 2004)

Lousin looks over his potion belt and then rummages around in his pack, "I can not help you either."


----------



## Zerth (Dec 11, 2004)

"Yeah, someone or something was definitely there just moments ago. Could be anywhere by now," Baril says to Pabsit after he's taken a look at the place the grippli pointed out.

 "I have acid," Baril tells Ruslan. He takes a tiny vial from his potion belt and tosses it gently right into the necromancer's hands.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2004)

Pabsit looks down the street once more, noting the dust had settled, leaving no trace of any passings.

_Well, if we'rrre stuck herrre anyhow, with high-ups wanting us dead, we might as well meet what they've sent head-on, eh!?_ He thought to himself. He stepped back and tugged on Baril's trouser leg.

What do you say to stalking whateverrr that was? I'd rrrather find "it" beforrre "it" finds us.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 14, 2004)

*Taking the acid from Baril, Ruslan removes the odd pendant from his belt pouch.*

"If you are capable of understanding me, then you know what this acid could do to your pretty surface.  If not, you get melted anyway.  Call off the rock, or I shall destroy you," Ruslan says calmly to the pendant, holding the flask of acid above it.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 14, 2004)

Baril says nothing, but just smiles wickedly, when Pabsit suggests hunting down the "intruder". It can only mean, that he agrees with the grippli.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 14, 2004)

Even before Ruslan stopped speaking, a noise could be heard. It was a low hum at first, but grew to a more annoying sound that wasn't comparable to anything they'd heard before. It almost felt like it should hurt, but the sound just remained a constant annoyance. As it grew, though, Ruslan did notice a glow coming from the pendant. There was, however, no other noticeable reaction.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 14, 2004)

"I warned you," Rulsan says evenly.  Placing the pendant on the ground, he unstops the flask of acid and pours several drops on the surface.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 14, 2004)

As the pendat began to emit a bizarre sound, Baril instinctively covered his ears. He looks at Ruslan, when the sound has died. "What in the Abyss was that? You knew that was a scrying device? Destroy it already!" the gypsy yells in irritation.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 15, 2004)

The acid drops easily ate through the pendant, melting small holes that grew outwards slightly from each drop. The glow faded, and the sound stopped. But as this happened, the air itself also seemed to freeze. Moving did not provide that usual air against your face, instead just a stale nothing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2004)

"I was curious if I could bend it to our purpose, but now it's destroyed," Ruslan says acidly.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 15, 2004)

Pabist spits on the floor, a great glob of spittle mingling with the dirt.

It's gone. The end.  He shivered a little with the chill and looked once more to where he saw the movement. I'd hate to be herrre for "yourrr guests" to meet us. It's just, that I think we arrre so underrr-drrressed. He chuckles a sarrrcastic chuckle. Can we please do something at least a little prrroductive and see what is coming afterrr us?


----------



## Zerth (Dec 16, 2004)

"Let's at least move somewhere else inside this wretched place. Standing here clueless makes us easy targets for whatever out there that's hunting us," Baril said, looking content after the strange item was destroyed. Deep inside he was feeling uncertain; he was used to being the hunter, not the hunted.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 19, 2004)

((...trying to get things moving again. Sorry about the slow down.))

As the group was deciding what to do, none of them could really shake the feeling of being watched. In fact, considering everything they had already seen, it would likely have been amazing if they weren't watched. It wasn't uncommon for any of you to spot a patch of disturbed ground, looking much like the whirlwind effect left behind that Baril and Pabsit had spotted. There was, however, still no apparent source for it.

But after a few minutes of annoying silence, the ruined pendant started to glow again. It was more a soft green color compared to the normal light it had shed before the acid had been poured onto it, and thankfully there was no annoying hum this time. The glow grew slightly, and Pabsit noticed that the same color was reflecting off of Ruslan's back. Following the glow, the Grippli(and anyone else who happened to look towards Ruslan) noticed that one of the buildings behind him had its door producing that glow.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 22, 2004)

O, slug-snot! Somethings happening, orrr coming frrrom that building! The Grippli pointed to where he meant and stepped back so that one of more of the others were between him and the green glow, Sender ready to let fly at the first threat that may come at them - I mean him!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

*Ruslan looks around at the commotion, wondering what the little froggy was babbling about.  But when he turns around to see the green glow, he curses and gets out of the light.*

"Who's going in first?" he asks tightly, one of his gloved hands clenched into a fist.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 23, 2004)

Baril rushes over to the door producing the green glow. He is about to open it, when turns back to look at the others. "I'm going to open it and step aside. Be prepared."

Then the rogue opens the door and jumps away from it.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 23, 2004)

Lousin follows Baril incase he needs backup. As steps in front of the door Lousin turns his back readying his greatsword against anything/one that makes an aggressive move. When Baril finishes his speech Lousin turns to the Assassin only to find a door swinging open and no meat shield between him and anything that could come flying out of the door.

The look on his face at that point can hardly be put into words.


----------



## Lefferts (Dec 24, 2004)

Oskar wanders over and tries to look through the door without making a complete target of himself.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 29, 2004)

"See anything, Oskar?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 1, 2005)

When the door opens, the green glow spreads out across the ground in front of it. The odd colour envelops everything in front of the door. Looking within, it is easy to see that, yet again, this is not a true city. The room itself is larger than the building suggests, revealing a large square shape with walls that emits the glow itself...instead of from some kind of lamp or candle.

But the room is not empty. Near the center is a large table, made of some odd almost metal-like material that doesn't reflect at all. The walls are adorned with simple tapestries, and by now none of you have the problem of identifying them as holy symbols. And next to each tapestry, a small item. Each looks like a different coloured gemstone, and seem to completely suck in the glow instead of reflect it.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 1, 2005)

_Now I'm certain this 'city' is just an illusion. But hiding what? What is this place? Seems too complex to be just a trap...

_As nothing jumps on them, Baril looks inside the glowing room with many holy symbols. "Does anyone have an idea, what's the meaning of this room?" the gypsy asks. He takes a closer look to make sure there are no traps (Search +13).


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 2, 2005)

Oskar takes a short step into the room and then scans for any danger.

(Search +10, Spot +11, Listen +11)


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 3, 2005)

Pabsit covers his companion's advances, bowstring taught and ready to let fly at the slightest need.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 4, 2005)

The room itself seemed to be devoid of any apparent traps or immediate danger. Though upon entering the room, a quiet humming noise can be heard. Its almost hard to tell that the sound isn't imagined. The only new sight upon entering the room is on the center table. There is a large object that is likely a closed book. Other than that, you simply get a better look at the many tapestries and banners along the walls.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 4, 2005)

Baril walks closer to the table in the center of the room. He is careful not to touch the book and just walks around the table and examines it from safe distance (Search +13, Spot +15).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 5, 2005)

*Ruslan looks in the room, once he's seen that his companions haven't fallen down dead, and gazes at the book with reverance.  His eye light up with poorly-concealed lust for the knowledge the books contains, and he restrains himself from going in there and grabbing it, waiting for the others to determine if it is safe first.*


----------



## guedo79 (Jan 5, 2005)

Lousin takes a few steps into the room.  He looks over the tapestries as the others investigate the room.


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 5, 2005)

Oskar walks further into the room and tries to see if there is writing on the cover of the book.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 6, 2005)

Pabsit carefully makes sure there are none in the street who might be readying for the group to all turn their backs so they can attack and slowly follows the others into the room walking backwards, Sender still ready in his hands.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 8, 2005)

Looking at the book's cover, it is easy to see that this it is in no way new. The cover looks to be made of an old metal material which has rusted along a couple of corners. There is no writing on it, however, there is a large, silver raised symbol in the center. It is the same symbol as the pendant had on it.

As for the tapestries, there seems to be one for each of the major Deities, organized haphazardly and obviously not by priests of the said powers. If priests had done it, it was unlikely that Correllon and Gruumsh would have their symbols next to each other, and all the tapestries on the whole look wrinkled and even dirty in a few spots.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 12, 2005)

As Baril apparently doesn't spot anything dangerous, he warily walks next to the book. "Well, let's see, what we have here," he says absent-mindedly and opens the book...


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 13, 2005)

Taking one last look about in the street outside to make sure it was safe and not a trap, Pabsit closes the door behind the party and asigns a wall to put his small back against to see what the others have found in this place.


----------



## guedo79 (Jan 13, 2005)

"Baril, are you sure you want to do that?  I don't know what is going on here but I don't like it one bit.  Someone or some God is messing with the Gods.   I mean one god sure but it seems like someone is causing a problem with all the Gods."


----------



## Zerth (Jan 13, 2005)

"No, I'm not sure of anything else, that I want out of here. This book might contain some information we could use to our advantage, so stand back if you don't want to be here, when I open it," Baril says to Lou. He gives the others a chance to take distance, if they like, but he will open the book and take a look at it.


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 13, 2005)

Oskar takes a step back and watches as Baril opens the book.


----------



## guedo79 (Jan 13, 2005)

Lousin takes a set back with his back to the wall, "I trust you, Baril.  I would not stand in front of you with a price on my head but I trust you here."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 16, 2005)

Though the book is a bit heavy, it opens without any apparent consequences. When Baril looks to the words, he finds that he doesn't as much see the words as the words see him. The words aren't in any apparent language, either, but he somehow finds his brain understanding them.

Baril:
[sblock]"He who has threatened the balance will no longer be able to reach the outside. The trap was sprung, and He shall be watched until His time has come. Simply death will not save the balance from Him, so we shall keep Him alive within the catacombs below. There are now others who have followed His path. If it is purposeful, we have not decided. Either way, they must be caught and the balance protected from them. One shall await them and draw them here. Until that time, we must all watch the multiverse carefully. This power must not rise. They must all be found and brought to this place.[/sblock]


----------



## Zerth (Jan 17, 2005)

"A-ha!" Baril shouts after being absent-minded and concentrated for 'reading' the book. "This is a clue. Its says this place is a prison of some kind for those, who have become too powerful in the gods' eyes. There's some powerful creature or entity trapped in catacombs below, that was thought to be a threat to balance. The gods seem to fear this prisoner a whole lot."


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 21, 2005)

Maybe we should set this crrreaturrre frrree then? A way forrr us to get back at ourrr opprrressorrrs!

The Grippli chuckled to himself and fished about his pack for a sliver of dragonfly jerky.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 21, 2005)

"Fascinating!" Ruslan says with far more enthusiasim than he's shown for anything but insulting people.  "Give me the book, I wish to read further!" he says eagerly, all but going to snatch it out of Baril's hands in his haste to acquire new knowledge (now that he knows it is safe).


----------



## Zerth (Jan 24, 2005)

"Come and try yourself," Baril says to Ruslan, not wishing to lift the heavy book. "You don't have to read it; it's more like the book projects images to your head. Some kind of magic, but you know much more about that than me."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

*Opening the book, Ruslan greedily reads the text, trying to seek out any hidden meanings.*

OOC - Knowledge (arcana) +27, Knowledge (history) +27, Knowledge (religion) +27, Knowledge (the planes) +13


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 25, 2005)

Oscar comes over to see what Ruslan learns.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 25, 2005)

Hurrrry wizarrrd. I am surrre ourrr tarrrying herrre will aid us not. It only takes a matterrrr of moments forrr those that watch to notice ourrr trrrespassing herrre.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Ruslan:[sblock]In addition to what Baril learned(go ahead and check his spoiler above if you haven't already ), you find the names of at least ten major Deities within, and even four names of the great Angelic Heralds. There is little else in the book of worth that you can find at the moment, as it seems to be a personal journal of sorts, chronicling its owners travels through the planes. Though there isn't too much particularly useful at the moment, there are very detailed descptions of the personalities of many powerful beings in the Planes, from Demon Lords to Angels to Gods. Whoever's journal this is, they are very well travelled and seem to work as a mercenary of sorts for anyone...though there is never any mention of payment. Always balance, but never payment.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2005)

"Interesting... it is a journal of sorts.  It describes the owner's travels through the planes, as well as names of gods and their messengers, and some personalities of some powerful planar beings.  The owner seemed to be a mercenary of some sort..." Ruslan shakes his head and brings himself back to the present.  "I believe there was talk of finding some powerful being below here and freeing him to tweak the noses of the gods?


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 4, 2005)

Pabsit sighs at the old man's obvious revelations.

Lead the way old wizarrrd.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2005)

"Pah!  I do not _lead_, little froggie, and you well know it.  Baril, you are far more suited to finding this creature than I.  Would you start us off?" Ruslan says, his voice dripping contempt at Pabsit, but turning respectful at Baril.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 4, 2005)

Baril chuckles a bit at the exchange of words between Pabsit and Ruslan. "Certainly, I can start us off, but it won't get us very far. Granted, this is sort of urban environment, which is usually my area of expertise and preferred setting. But my methods of finding someone or something generally require there'd be someone around to ask about details and such. I'm a social person, need to be with people," the gypsy says, chuckling some more. "This place is a bit dead to my taste, if ya get my point."

"Our goal is simple, we need to find the entrance to the catacombs below. I just don't have a slightest clue to where that might be. Since all the buildings outside look the same, we probably just have to search them systematically and hope we find more information. That might be a tad difficult considering we'll probably run into those, who hunt us at some point."

Baril shrugs. "Like I said, not much. Any other bright ideas?"


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 4, 2005)

*Anyone have any divination magic that could help?, *asks Oskar.


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 7, 2005)

Leaning against the wall near the door Lou pipes up, "Do we know anything more about this 'creature'?  A name or even any type of description would be helpful in tracking?

We don't have many choices.   I suggest we search the rest of the city.  Maybe more people are trapped here.  We may even stumble upon the entrance to bellow the city.

So unless anyone else has a better idea, I say we explore."  Lousin draws his Greatsword and points to the door with it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

"Explore away.  I say half go one way and half go another, look in each building.  Go ten buildings, one group on one side of the street, one group on the other, going the same direction.  After ten buildings, compare results, then keep going.  Mark the streets outside the ones you search so we don't overlap," Ruslan says with inescapable logic.


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 20, 2005)

*Alright, we split up, but don't get too far away from the other group. How about one group of Ruslan, Baril, and Lousin, and the other with Toryn, Pabsit, and myself? Everyone agreed?* suggests Oskar.


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 20, 2005)

"Sounds fine.  I could go for some action," agrees the half-elf a little too quickly.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 20, 2005)

"Let's go already," Baril says and walks outside. He picks a direction at random and starts systematically going through buildings on that side.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 21, 2005)

Nodding grimly, the little Grippli scampers outside, ready to provide cover to the two searchers assigned to him.


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 21, 2005)

On Baril's heels Lou shouts behind him, "You ready, Ruslan?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 21, 2005)

"Always," Ruslan says with dignity, having Igor take out his flying carpet again so he doesn't have to walk.  He'll float through the search if necessary, not wanting to bother himself or wear out his shoes.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 22, 2005)

*Ruslan, Baril, and Lou:*

You walk(and float, of course) back towards the initial direction you had been moving. Once reaching the first intersection, you see that a good fourty or fifty feet to down the left street is a small object on the ground. Though it is hard to see from this distance, it could very easily be a sewer access. Could be.

*Toryn, Pabsit, and Oskar:*

You move in the opposite direction from the other group, and find that the street only goes forward for two blocks before turning to your right. Following the road down its new path, you walk two more empty, identical blocks before reaching another intersection. This one is a T-shaped junction, with a road going both left and right...however, directly in front of you is a building that looks nothing like the others that you have seen before.

It is small, probably only one level, with actual windows and an iron door. The windows have iron bars over them like a prison, and the roof is perfectly flat.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 22, 2005)

"Look. Over there. Might be our ticket down," Baril says pointing at the small object on the ground to their left. With stealth he moves closer to have a better look at it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 22, 2005)

"Excellent.  Very well, let's see what's under there...  Igor!  Come and lift this cover," Ruslan says, gesturing to his thin and scrawny servant.  He certainly doesn't look strong enough to even be carrying Ruslan's backpack, let alone lift a sewer cover.  But looks can be deceiving.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 22, 2005)

Pabsits eyes narrow att he sight of this "real" building. 

Should we call forrr the otherrrs? Perrrhaps this is wherrre ourrr "prrrisonerrr" is being kept? If anything, we could use Rrruslan's "mule", Igorrr, as a batterrring ram or shield forrr when we enterrr.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 24, 2005)

*Ruslan, Baril, and Lou:*

Igor plods silently over to the object and, without any sounds of strain beyond a bit of scratching noisees, he easily lifts the circular object off of the ground to reveal a ladder that travels down a half-meter wide hole. Though the bottom is dark, you can hear the sounds of water...or at least liquid. Thick liquid.


----------



## Lefferts (Feb 24, 2005)

Oskar moves forward to examine the door. 

(search +10)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 25, 2005)

*Toryn, Pabsit, and Oskar:*

The door looks to be of a very strong iron, though there are a couple marks near the edge that could be from a blade. There aren't any other distinct markings of any kind on the door, and from the look of things there isn't even a lock.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 28, 2005)

*Baril*

Baril goes after Igor, when he's certain the path is clear and looks down to the hole (he has Goggles of Night, 60 ft Darkvision). Can he see the bottom? If not, he starts climbing down carefully (Cloak of Arachnida, Spider Climb). "I'm going to take a quick look, what's down there," he says to Lou and Ruslan.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 28, 2005)

"Very well.  Igor!  Defend him while he is down there," Ruslan says imperitively.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 1, 2005)

Taking a quick moment to see if htey were being watched, Pabsit steps back from the door and looks to the dwarves. You both arrre strrongerrr than I. Forrrce it open and I will coverrr you with my Sender. And he takes and notches an arrrrow , waiting expectantly for one or both of them to start work so he can take aim at whatever might be behind the portal.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 1, 2005)

*Ruslan, Baril, and Lou:*

You can see the bottom vaguely, though even with the ability to see in the darkness its sketchy. The sounds of thick liquid are accented by a slightly moving ground a good distance down. Igor doesn't acknowledge Ruslan's words in any way other than starting the climb down an old, wooden ladder that's on one wall of the tunnel going down.

It reaches the bottom in more of a squish than a splash, and the white skull can be seen looking back and forth for a moment before looking back up to Baril. Down a moment later, Baril finds himself in knee-deep sludge. Its probably good that you can only see the liquid in a black and white, as it feels as unpleasant as it probably looks in colour.

The ceiling is about seven feet high, and there's a good ten feet on your left and right before rounded, stone walls take over. The tunnel goes both ahead of you and behind you. Ahead, you can see a T-shaped junction about sixty feet ahead(at least, its at the edge of your vision). Behind, there is a T-junction at about half that distance...though there are no lights anywhere. And other than the sound of the liquid that's at your knees moving, you hear nothing else beyond your own breathing echoing around quietly.

*Toryn, Pabsit, and Oskar:*

The Dwarf, Toryn, nods strongly at Pabsit's words. He doesn't actually say anything, but steps over to the door, stretches a little before cracking his fingers, then takes hold of the metal bars that are on the door. Without even calling on assistance from his protector, Toryn pulls hard. 

There is a sudden, loud crack and the lock on the door snaps off. The door swings outward and open, revealing a small entrance hallway. At the end of it you can all see a nicely decorated room with a large table and chairs. From where you stand, you see no signs of recent habitation.


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 2, 2005)

Oskar takes a step through the now-open door. He walks down the entryway, alert for any danger.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 2, 2005)

OOC - Clatterbones is wearing a _hat of disguise_ when he's playing Igor, the thin human servant.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 2, 2005)

((He can still be pale white. ))


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 2, 2005)

Tailing Oskar, the little Grippli takes in all the decor, searching for openings and archways, places to hide secret watchers.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 2, 2005)

Baril will climb on the walls and ceiling using the Spider Climb power os his cloak to avoid having to walk in the disgusting substance covering the floor. Using the Robe of Blending he is very difficult to spot as he crawls on the walls. He moves ahead to check the T-junction, looking in both directions. If he does not spot anything he goes back to check the other T-junction.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 4, 2005)

*Baril:*

Off to the left, you see the sewer comes to a dead end, draining off into...into...nothing, actually. The liquid seems to be just disappearing as it flows through the grate. To the right, though, two stone paths rise up on either side of the wall, funneling the liquid in between. It goes on for a short distance before the two paths come together in a stone walkway that goes completely over the liquid. A few feet beyond that, there is a door with strong claw marks along it.

*Toryn, Pabsit, and Oskar:*

The small hallway leads you into a large, open room. There is no furnature beyond a large, empty desk in the center of the room. Despite bright red wallpaper and a generall extravagent look to the place, it has a feeling of being unlived in.  Back behind the desk is a set of stairs, one going to the left and up...the other to the right and down.

Pabsit:[sblock]You notice a lightly etched series of lines that run across the floor in all directions. Mostly, they run from the desk to the stairs, but a few go from the desk to a the wall where there probably should be a window. None of them run down the hallway to the door where you've entered from.[/sblock]


----------



## Zerth (Mar 6, 2005)

Having scouted the immediate area Baril climbs up to Ruslan and Lou. "It's sewers alright, but there's a door with marks of heavy clawing a bit ahead. So, expect company when we go down there." 

"Should we wait for the others? Nah, we can handle everything they might have down there," he adds confidently, before anyone can answer. "Let's go check that door at least - we do not have all the time in the world."


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 12, 2005)

Oskar examines the desk for any hidden drawers or other hiding places.


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 12, 2005)

Zerth said:
			
		

> "Let's go check that door at least - we do not have all the time in the world."




"I agree.  We'll see what we are dealing with before we head back.  I doubt the others have found anything."


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 11, 2005)

Pabsit stow's Sender in his quiver and draws out Widow's Tongue. A bow would be useless in such close quarters. 

Studying the etched lines upon the floor, he traces them to see where their point of origin could be. (If it turns out to be the desk, then he'll shout a warning to Oskar to stay away from it in the thought that it might be enchanted or trapped.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 11, 2005)

*Floating down eagerly, Ruslan makes his opinion known.*

"Excellent.  I'm sure we will prevail.  Igor, back with me now," he commands his servant.  He'll float in the back of the party towards the clawed door, his hands raised and ready to cast a spell of doom.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 12, 2005)

"That's the sprit!" Baril says laughing briefly. Using his spider climb ability he descends back to the sewers and approaches the door he spotted earlier.


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 12, 2005)

Lou's shoulders slump as he follows the rest of the small group into the sewers.  When they approach the door he reaches out his hand and chimes in, "Shall I be the brave one?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

"By all means," Ruslan says with a wave of his hand.  "I'll cover you," he adds, his voice curiously expressionless.  He holds his gloved hands ready, fingers pointed towards the door.

OOC - Readied action to _disintegrate_ anything hostile that pops out.


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 28, 2005)

The half elf draws his sword and squares his shoulders to the door.  With Lousin's off hand he turns the knob and gives it a good tug, expecting something dangerous on the other side.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

"Come on now, put some back into it!  I feel like I've been waiting here for weeks for you to open this door!" Ruslan snaps irritably, as Igor *BUMPS* into the wall while moving into place.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2005)

*Ruslan, Baril, and Lou:*

The door swings open very easily, nearly banging against the stone wall from Lou's pull. Inside, you see bodies. Various bodies of different shapes, sizes...and stages of decay. In fact the smell reaches you just as your eyes take in the hallway. It goes on for another thirty feet, bodies of humans, humanoids, and animals littered throughout and making the stone floor impossible to see before there is another door.

Along the walls, there is dried, brown coloured splotches of blood and clawmarks of various shapes and sizes. But the door on the opposite end is clean and pristine...wooden, but with four vertical, metal bars along its surface. From this distance, you can't make out any handle on it.

*Toryn, Pabsit, and Oskar:*

There aren't any hidden drawers that you can find within the desk, and Pabsit's examination of the tiny lines tells him that more of the lines go to the stairs than anywhere else...though the desk area is still very populated with them.

And in the silence, you all hear a noise. Above you. Not walking...but moving. Sliding almost, but not even that really fits. Grating, maybe? Or scratching...but single, and moving from one end of the ceiling to the next. However, you cannot see anything directly above you, so either you're imagining things, or the source of the sound is up on the next level.


----------



## deadestdai (May 12, 2005)

Closing one eye and looking up thoughtfully, Pabsit starts to look for the stairs and to find out waht it is that's being so curious. He doesn't wait to see if the others follow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

*Ruslan raises a perfumed handkerchief to his nose as the stench hits them.*

"Gah!  What manner of beast did this?" he demands.


----------



## Lefferts (May 14, 2005)

Oskar follows Pabsit to the stairs and peers up them, looking for anything moving.


----------



## guedo79 (May 18, 2005)

Lou puts his hand to his mouth, "I would say it was *cough cough* a number of beasts."  

Lousin moves about half way into the room looking over the bodies and the walls.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 18, 2005)

"Here, no reason for everyone to get their boots dirty...  Igor, go to the other door cautiously and inspect it for a handle," Ruslan commands.  If anything seems to happen to Igor, Ruslan will command him to stop and return.


----------



## guedo79 (May 18, 2005)

"Yes I somehow figured you'd say that.  Don't float too close to the bodies they might clash with your outfit."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 18, 2005)

"Nothing clashes with black, which is why I wear it," Ruslan says haughtily.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 23, 2005)

*Ruslan, Baril, and Lou:*

Looking over the bodies and corpses, you don't see anything worth looking at. While its possible that some of the bodies once wore armour, there are only a few scraps here and there as evidence of it. 

Igor plods over the bodies to the door on the other side, but doesn't actually reach out to touch it. He leans in just slightly to look down at the handle, but after a moment when nothing happens, he turns back to look back at the rest of you with a somewhat hollow look.

*Toryn, Pabsit, and Oskar:*

After about fifteen or so stairs, you reach a wall. Or at least, in front of you there's a wall. To your left, however, if a door. It looks to be a simple wooden door, though you can see a metal bolt that looks to wrap around the handle. Whether this means its locked or not, you can't tell just by looking at it.

However, on the other side, you can all hear a very faint scratching noise. You only hear it for a moment, though, as it abruptly stops only a second after you take notice of it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

"Very well, the corridor is not trapped.  Shall we go see if the door is?  That's not my area of expertise I'm afraid," Ruslan says haughtily.  He proceeds to float over the bodies to the door, handkerchief over his nose.


----------



## guedo79 (May 23, 2005)

Lousin unsheathes his sword and he follows Ruslan on foot, "I don't know much about traps but most doors are easy enough to open."


----------



## Lefferts (May 24, 2005)

Oskar will check the door for traps (Search +10) and if he doesn't find any try to open the door quickly.


----------



## deadestdai (May 24, 2005)

Stood behind Oskar as he checks the door, Pabsit makes sure his spear is ready to stab whatever might poke it's head through.

------------------------------------

Toryn likewise follows the others upstairs with weapon drawn.


----------



## Vendetta (May 26, 2005)

*Toryn's new owner*

Toryn also readies himself, Warhammer of Brilliant Energy held aloft and ready to strike.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 28, 2005)

*Ruslan, Baril, and Lou:*

Reaching the door, you notice that the ground around it is actually clean compared to the rest of the corridor. Not only that, but there's a good five feet between the door and where the corpses and bloodstains begin. The door itself looks normal and boring, though it is disturbingly clean compared to everything else within the small hallway.

*Toryn, Pabsit, and Oskar:*

Searching the door carefully, Oskar finds it to be completely devoid of any signs of traps. Or at least, as far as he can tell.

You still can no longer hear the odd scratching noise beyond the closed door, but thankfully, nothing jumps out at you. Well, for the moment.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 3, 2005)

"Oh my... three gold says this is a very nasty trap.  Should I just disintigrate the door and be done with it?" Ruslan says with irritation in his voice.


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 3, 2005)

"Something nasty is somewhere behind that door.  We should be ready to get back up if needed," Lou moves himself to the left of the door by the wall in a readied stance, "I'm ready when you are, mage"


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 4, 2005)

Toryn nods and the door is open, he steps up to the doorway, ready to face what ever might be behind the door, if anything at all.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 7, 2005)

*Toryn, Pabsit, and Oskar:*

The wooden door opens with ease, swinging inwards to reveal a simple, if not slightly small, room. You can see a window directly opposite the door that overlooks the 'city', with a small, chair-less desk in front of it. You cannot see anything that would be on the desk, as its placed up at a very high level.

But in front of the desk and blocking a clear view of the window is an...object. It is very large, explaining why the desk is set so high up, with a blocky, very vageuly humanoid construction. At the joints of its pyramid shaped 'arms' you can see small golden gears and other clockwork within. It has no legs, instead with its torso tappering off into another inverted pyramid which floats a few inches above the ground. You do notice that, while its not actually touching the floor, it seems to be pressing a slight weight on the floorboards and creating the lines that were seen all over.

It does not say anything, if its actually even capable of speaking, as the disk-shaped head had no 'mouth' or even eyes, a nose, or ears. Though it doesn't speak, you all feel an odd sense of surprise that permeates through the entire room before the thing looks down to all of you eyelessly and looks ready to charge.

((Going to jump to Initiative order here. Oskar 21. Toryn 10. Pabsit 22. 'Construct' 18. Puts the order at: Pabsit, Oskar, 'Construct', then Toryn.

Actions? (Oh, and I know that deadestdai's not around for the moment, so if it takes waiting too long, I'll NPC Pabsit this round.))


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 8, 2005)

Oskar draws his adamantine waraxe and waits for the construct to approach so he can attack with abandon.

OOC - +28/28/23/18, 1d10+15, 19-20x3 - Quick Draw to draw weapon


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 8, 2005)

(I'd like to wait and see what happens, since I'm last)


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 11, 2005)

*Pabsit 5 Fighter/3 Rogue/10 Order of the Bow Initiate, 130/161HP*

Seeing the Construct, Pabsit spits on the floor and hops back behind Oskar, storing Widow's Tongue in his quiver and drawing out Sender instead. Making sure that he was both safe behind and had a clear shot through (or around) the stout dwarf, the Grippli draws an arrow and get's ready to let fly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

"This is ridiculous," Ruslan says finally, and waves everyone out of the way.  Pointing at the door, a ray of green light reaches out and attempt to vaporize it into ash.

OOC - _disinitigrating_ the door, because he can and it makes a great entrance!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 22, 2005)

*Ruslan, Baril, and Lou:*

The soft green light slides out from Ruslan's extended finger and striaght for the door. When it hits, the green engulfs the entire door, and in an odd moment, the door vanishes, with only a small pile of ash lining the place where it had stood.

Through the door, you see yet another room...this one looks empty, and disturbingly clean. The walls are not of stone, but of a sleek, metallic like surface that shines in a soft light of which you can't see the source. Though the room is devoid of anything, you do see two...well, they're probably doors. Both are of the same sleek metal, but have no handle. The only indication that they could possibly be a door is that they're set slightly into the wall, and there is a small slit at about eye level.

One 'door' sits exactly opposite the disintigrated one, and the other on the left wall.

*Toryn, Pabsit, and Oskar:*

The 'construct' does not attack, but you do see a blueish glow extend out from it for a short moment. After it fades, you notice that the limbs of the thing are moving much faster, as its all of its joints. While it doesn't go after you, you all hear a sharp, inhuman voice echo through your minds.

_"You are not permitted in this location! Leave immediately or measures will be taken to see that you do!"_


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Lou*

"More doors!," Lou heads into the room steaming.  Pausing in the middle, he looks the room over and heads for the 'door' opposite the entrance.  He uses the hilt of his sword to bang on it as hard as he can.


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 22, 2005)

"You are not permitted in this location! Leave immediately or measures will be taken to see that you do!"

Pabsit spat a large glod of saliva onto the floor. I'm not one to trrreble at thrrreats.  The Grippli looked about, more a gesture to let "whoever" was watching know that he meant the words for their benefit alone. An' rrrunning isn't my thing eitherrrr.  He tapped the dwarf on his shoulder. Smash it. 

The Grippli reached into his pack and pulled out, then drank a potion of Blur. Once the lightness of his new state filled him, he once again notched an arrow and aimed at the construct, ready let fly once his dwarven friends charged.


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 23, 2005)

Not liking the way Pabsit ordered him around, Oskar only partially listens. He runs into the room to take a swing at the construct and backs away after his attack.

(OOC - Spring attack on the construct with his adamantine waraxe, moving back as close to original position as possible, +28, 1d10+15, 19-20x3)


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 23, 2005)

Toryn quickly puts away the Warhammer of Brilliant Energy  and pulls out his Adamantine Warhammer.  He gives a bellow and steps up between Pabst and the construct.

((Five foot step.  Putting one weapon away and drawing another.))


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

Ruslan and Igor wait to see if Lou is going to be killed or something equally messy before floating and walking into the room after him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2005)

"Well now, apparently no one's died yet, so let's go.  Igor, go to the door across from me and attempt to push it open," Ruslan commands.  

OOC - If Lou dies or something, Ruslan belays that command.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 21, 2005)

His aim didn't waver for a second as the Grippli waited for his dwarven companions to rush into the room.


----------

